# Bridgeport mill restoration



## David (Nov 18, 2011)

Photo upload not happening!!  Help?


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Ed,

Sorry for the late response.  Ed, I was trying to start a new post on the rebuild that I just completed.  I could not upload any photos.  May be a problem on my end.  Any thoughts, suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks,
David


----------



## Davo J (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Ed,
I was trying to help someone today, so could you tell me what happens to people with under 20 posts? 
I know I read something and thought it might stop people making an album or posting picture.
If there is a thread on it somewhere could you give me a link to it so I know what I am talking about, LOL

Dave


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 23, 2011)

There is  a restriction on new members on loading pictures.

David, try it again.


----------



## David (Nov 24, 2011)

Ed, Tony,
Thanks for the help.  I just tried to upload to a new thread and it worked.  Not aware of the minimum 20 posts.  Need to read more!

Thanks again.

David


----------

